# Costumery!



## Angelicpersona (Jul 11, 2013)

Costumery is something I've decided to push towards more recently. The spark was lit when I helped my friend do the costumes for the movie her brother did, and it's gotten worse from there. I've been working for several months towards a fantasy dress (a little at a time because I have so many other things to do!)
Well I recently finished up all of my underthings and I'm immensely proud of it =)




I did the stays and the little chemise under it (stays aren't really all that comfortable when worn next to the skin), and I had someone make me the petticoat. I could have done it, but she needed money and it saved me time.
I'm almost done with the stomacher of the dress, and I've got half of the underskirt cut out, so I'm thinking another month or so to finish it all up. It's based heavily on 18th century fashion, but with a fantasy twist =)
I just need to figure out whether I want to try to embroider the stomacher or leave it plain...


----------



## Dawson (Sep 12, 2014)

Love it! Did you make the bodice too? 

I cosplay, and make most of my own costumes. 






(Lady Loki, original design. Made the cape and the skirt, as well as the props and accessories.) 






Fire Nation outfit Toph Beifong. Recently tweaked. Made the vest thingy and the belt, and the headband. Also made a cool earth-stone prop thingy that looks like an actual prop that I can "float" using fishing line (gosh I love propmaking!) 

Next costumes: 






Agent of Asgard/Young Avengers Loki. I'll just do fem, because he's a shapeshifter anyway, and long hair and boobs IS technically canon in some panels! 

And can't wait, because this is going to be my summer cosplay. The most ambitious one yet! 






Margaery from GoT. Love her dress. But I've never worked with brocade before, and I tend to prefer stretch fabrics... Eesh. But whatever, I love a good challenge! Her costume is amazing and I love her character. And Natalie Dormer is an actual goddess.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow what a nice dress! You sure know how to make good costumes. I've got some costumes myself which were based on characters from books that are custom made.


----------



## Justine (Sep 5, 2015)

I love Margaery's dress also! And that's true she's such a great actress. I wish you good luck! Making costumes must be really nice, love the one on the first person. Sorry this post is quite old...


----------



## Goob (Nov 21, 2015)

Great job with it, AngelicPersona! What are you intending to use it for?


----------



## Red Sonja (Nov 21, 2015)

I looked at this once and then came back to admire it again. I must say (and I know I am often sarcastic but I really mean this) that it's very nice to see a young person take an interest in something that requires such a high degree of skill and focus. 

And you look very cute in that. Nice work!


----------



## escorial (Nov 21, 2015)

i adore period dramas and so much of that is the clothes....it must be so cool all the research and skill...fantastic


----------

